# Hardluck Kings guitars?



## Teryn

So, a friend of mine (from Chicago) sent me a picture of his new guitar. A Hardluck King Southern Belle. He adores it. I started looking at them and the reviews and I have to say, I am incredibly tempted to order one, mostly out of curiosity. I never order guitars or gear online, but that seems to be the only way to get one, right now. 

HardLuck Kings Guitar Co.

Anyone heard of them? Ever play them? Reviews on the site are all well and good, but they may only be posting the good ones. I need _more_. But for that price, I almost can't justify _not_ getting one, just to goof with... and make a review of my own


----------



## Hogie34

I found a bunch of bad reviews. Seems like they're just the same Chinese junk you can get on eBay for $75. Here's just one bad review I found and it's the nicest of the bunch. From a guy in Sidney, Australia :

Hard luck kings is a very aptly named company. Why? Because Kings get rich by taking your money and then telling you Hard Luck, which is exactly what the owner did to me.

I ordered one of these direct and paid the 90 bucks shipping to Australia. Well when it arrived the electrics buzzed so bad it was unplayable. After a lot of fiddling about the owner let me know that the switch had been wired the wrong way. So I was going to get a credit for that. Called me brother all that nonsense. Amount never offered

In the meantime I had bought copper to shield the cavity in case that was the problem. It was not.

Ok step two no electric buzz but string buzz galore on the high e b and g strings. I can do a basic set up but it didn't go away.

Step three took it to the guy that does my tech when I can't fix it. He says warped neck 10-14 th fret. Recommends fret shave under tension at 100 bucks plus. I say not worth it do what you can

When I tell the owner about this he raves on about the care and attention give to the guitars and how he has never had a guitar returned. Tells me how great the quality assurance is etc and assures me he will 'Make it right' - once again no specifics.

I could not understand how the electrics buzzed if qa was so great. But anyway you do get the odd wrong one.

I asked for a replacement neck. I was told they don't have one and it would cost too much to send me one anyway. So which was the real answer ? I still can't work that one out.

Ok so I get it back from my tech and think well it sounds pretty bad and the string buzz is still there. So I get a fret rocker and yep there it is - on the 10-14th fret the rocker rocks.

Various emails calling me brother, quoted as making this right like he is really concerned agrees its off the rails etc

Finally I decide that I'm gonna send it back. I tell the owner that I'm not happy and he says send it back and he'll make it right.

Posting back costs more than the guitar. The response is 'my tech checked it and it's ok'. This is with the neck off by the way NOT with the strings on. I get sent pictures from the tech bench showing me I'm wrong!! The fret rocker in these pics are at frets is nowhere near where the problem was.

So here I am - the purchase price plus over 250 bucks down on shielding, postage, getting a tech to look at it and countless emails to Hard Luck Kings. I was dealing with the founder too, not some ignorant pimply errand boy following the policy book.

I had no idea that making it right means telling the customer that they are wrong and the seller is right.

They might take lots of pics of women in bikinis and the various branded paraphernalia that they peddle, but if there is a problem they will stonewall and stone wall and treat the customer as if they are dishonest and stupid.

In an age where business is totally transparent and reputation counts these guys have no idea. If they had any clue about treating you right they would not have treated me like this.

So don't believe the hype. Buy from your local guitar centre or other retailer - at least they will stand behind the product. Buy a Squier or an Epiphone from Amazon or second hand from eBay who will give you buyer protection.

Hard luck kings - never again and I advise you not to as well. At least they are living down to her name!

The worst customer experience ever. These guys made banks and used car salesman look good.

Also find it hard to back a company that joins a forum after googling their name and writing single replies about how great their guitars are. All under the fake identity of some guy who saw someone playing one at a party. Appears the owner or an employee does that quite a bit so I'm waiting for that new member to post up here soon LOL


----------



## flyinguitars

I keep seeing them on fb. I think they are china guitars that the hard luck guys have branded for them. I think they go thru and set them up in the US (strings, action, intonation) before shipping to the customer.

I have have not played one but would guess that they are lipsticked pigs.


----------



## Teryn

Hmmmm...
I know they're China guitfizzles, but the curiosity is still killing me. I should probably just get another Strat to "frankenize" and not bother...


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

You have Strats and Les Pauls, why bother?


----------



## Teryn

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> You have Strats and Les Pauls, why bother?



I have a hard time _not_ finding new toys to play with. I keep my favorite guitars, a Gibson Les Paul Studio and a Golden Era Melody Maker, but I rotate through everything else. I'm trading the Strat soon and the SG Special is being swapped for an SG1 (hopefully, if that deal goes down). It's just how I am. I always want to try new things... and I usually hate new things... but it doesn't stop me from wanting to try it!


----------



## flyinguitars

I totally understand and kinda like looking for diamonds in the rough too


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Teryn said:


> I have a hard time _not_ finding new toys to play with. I keep my favorite guitars, a Gibson Les Paul Studio and a Golden Era Melody Maker, but I rotate through everything else. I'm trading the Strat soon and the SG Special is being swapped for an SG1 (hopefully, if that deal goes down). It's just how I am. I always want to try new things... and I usually hate new things... but it doesn't stop me from wanting to try it!



That's true, even if I had 50 guitars I'd want 51.

I'm in the process of adding more to the herd.

Got my sights on an SG and a Fender Blues Jr.

I'm so bad, I already bought a VR and a Strat this year.


----------



## Teryn

I know I need to spend the money on something else... but... _they're calling me_... I'm cursed, forever.


----------



## Micky

Look at Squire Tele's.

They really are nicer than one might think...

Squier Affinity Series Telecaster Special Electric Guitar Butterscotch Blonde | Musician's Friend


----------



## paul-e-mann

Teryn said:


> So, a friend of mine (from Chicago) sent me a picture of his new guitar. A Hardluck King Southern Belle. He adores it. I started looking at them and the reviews and I have to say, I am incredibly tempted to order one, mostly out of curiosity. I never order guitars or gear online, but that seems to be the only way to get one, right now.
> 
> HardLuck Kings Guitar Co.
> 
> Anyone heard of them? Ever play them? Reviews on the site are all well and good, but they may only be posting the good ones. I need _more_. But for that price, I almost can't justify _not_ getting one, just to goof with... and make a review of my own



Blah, they look so uninteresting. You wanna buy an interesting Chinese guitar? Look at Eastwood and Airline guitars: Eastwood Guitars: Vintage Electric Guitars & Airline Guitars


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Micky said:


> Look at Squire Tele's.
> 
> They really are nicer than one might think...
> 
> Squier Affinity Series Telecaster Special Electric Guitar Butterscotch Blonde | Musician's Friend



I'd get a Mexican Tele before I bought a Squier.


----------



## chiliphil1

I like the big list of "pros" Yeah, I'm in a big huge band I play $200 guitars!! Reminds me of when Bugera came out and tried to sign tons of people to show off their amps.. Something tells me that what they are playing isn't exactly what you can buy.


----------



## Teryn

Micky said:


> Look at Squire Tele's.
> 
> They really are nicer than one might think...
> 
> Squier Affinity Series Telecaster Special Electric Guitar Butterscotch Blonde | Musician's Friend



I actually have a Squier Affinity Tele that I got for free from a junk heap. I thought about fixing her up, but it may be way too much work and money to do it... more than buying another one, probably  I also have a Squier "Frankenstrat" that needs help too


----------



## Teryn

chiliphil1 said:


> I like the big list of "pros" Yeah, I'm in a big huge band I play $200 guitars!! Reminds me of when Bugera came out and tried to sign tons of people to show off their amps.. Something tells me that what they are playing isn't exactly what you can buy.



Which is exactly why I kinda want one... I have this strange urge to prove that people suck.


----------



## Micky

In all reality, for that price you can't go wrong.
So what if you have to send it back...


----------



## Teryn

Micky said:


> In all reality, for that price you can't go wrong.
> So what if you have to send it back...



Me thinks... I shall. Now I have to pick one. I kinda like the "Lady Luck", because I miss my Explorer. I'm pretty sure it will be nothing like it, though...


----------



## custom53

They certainly cover their Butt in their "warranty"

Warranty Exclusions / Limitations / Disclaimers:

This warrany does not cover -
• Any and all fret wear, nut wear, saddle wear.
• The repair or replacement of maintenance items including but not limited to strings, tuning machines, scratched pickguards, batteries.
• Any non factory installed electrical / electronic components or tuning hardware.
• Any and all damage from modifying or customizing instrument. Including set up at time of purchase.
• Plating on metal parts.
• Cracking or other damage to the finish. Including wood becoming warped due to changes in temperature or humidity. Exposure to extreme heat from the sun or fire. 
• Rusting or damage to hardware from any and all moisture. 
• Any damage resulting from accessories (synthetic materials) such as guitar straps, guitar stands, hangers.
• Any damage resulting from chemicals and polishes. 
• Damage due to abuse, misuse, normal wear and tear – including accidental and / or intentional damage. 
• An instrument where the serial number has been removed or defaced.
• Normal wear and tear on the entire instrument – including but not limited to the controls, switches, jacks, and tuning machines.
• Damage in shipping. 
• An instrument which was not purchased from Hardluck Kings or an Authorized Hardluck Kings Dealer. 
• Any case or bag included with instrument is not covered under warranty. 

It is your responsibility to maintain this instrument – without alteration, misuse or negligence.

Any Service done on this instrument by anyone other than Hardluck Kings, or not authorized by Hardluck Kings specifically, will result in the termination of this warranty. 

Hardluck Kings assumes no liability for property damage resulting from failure of this product – including any loss of income or damages as a result of the loss of use due to defects during service period. Under no circumstances will Hardluck Kings be liable in any way for any and all incidental or consequential damages.


----------



## Teryn

custom53 said:


> They certainly cover their Butt in their "warranty"



Yeah, but I usually void my warranty almost instantly, anyways. I'm a klutz and things get broken. Walked through a doorway with my Epi SG (I was 15) and snapped the neck clean off the body. Tis my lot in life.


----------



## Macro

Micky said:


> Look at Squire Tele's.
> 
> They really are nicer than one might think...
> 
> Squier Affinity Series Telecaster Special Electric Guitar Butterscotch Blonde | Musician's Friend



Best $120 guitar, hands down, period, end of sentence. 
It's become my workhorse. Lots of really nice, high end guitars stay in their case while my beater squire sees a lot of jam time.


----------



## Charlie Lemon

Teryn said:


> So, a friend of mine (from Chicago) sent me a picture of his new guitar. A Hardluck King Southern Belle. He adores it. I started looking at them and the reviews and I have to say, I am incredibly tempted to order one, mostly out of curiosity. I never order guitars or gear online, but that seems to be the only way to get one, right now.
> 
> HardLuck Kings Guitar Co.
> 
> Anyone heard of them? Ever play them? Reviews on the site are all well and good, but they may only be posting the good ones. I need _more_. But for that price, I almost can't justify _not_ getting one, just to goof with... and make a review of my own


I own 2 Hard Luck Kings guitars, both arrived when I was told they would, the first,a Spider in January of this year. The second, a Bossman, just 4 days ago. These guitars are awesome, I've been playing for 40 years. I have played a lot of guitars during that time, I learned on a Gibson J- 45, that my father owned, and played several others, Martins, Gibsons, Fenders. The first electric I ever played wasa friends mid 60's Gibson Les Paul, I have owned several Gibsons, Fenders, Peaveys, an Ibanez just to name a few. I stumbled upon HLK in November, read some reviews, I thought about it for several weeks. I decided, what the hell, I'll give 'em a shot, and I'm glad I did. I'll put either of my HLKs against ANY guitar out there, tone,playability, quality it's all there. These guitars are as good or better than ANY guitar on the market. If you buy one and aren't happy with it send it back, their guarantee is there,pointless, but there, or better yet I'll buy it send it to me. I plan to get at least one more anyway. The big name guitars are way over priced, after all they're just guitars. I won't buy from anyone else. American made, American quality, you can't beat Hard Luck Kings guitars.


----------



## Nails

I have to disagree with the Hardluck Kings sentiment. I have 6 (#7 is on the way and will be here Tuesday).

Their customer service is top notch. The owner of the company was once the EVP of DW drums. He started a mom & pop shop style guitar company that puts a lot of effort into every guitar they make.

I won't go into too many details but I understand why HLK can sell for such a low price. I'll give you one example.

I've worked in logistics for half my life. HLK's shop is based very close to an ocean port. To ship an ocean container from port to middle United States costs roughly $6K or higher including so many other costs. HLK has negated that cost almost all together.

Don't forget full page print ads - cost
(Not HLK)
Shipping cost for brick and mortar distribution
(Not HLK)
Paying for floor space in a brick and mortar
(Not HLK)
There are many other ways that HLK cut costs.

So if price is the reason you think that HLK is not a good product, you're the person that big boy guitar company is marketing to.

Bottom line is though. I really love my HLKs. They play great. They've been on tour with me. They don't break the bank. And they will take care of you. I've recommended them to so many friends and they all love theirs and have ordered more.

I would be happy to answer any questions anyone might have. 

You can message me on Twitter. 
My name is David Adams
My Twitter handle is @david_ghouse

No angst. 
Everyone is entitled to an opinion. 
Just wanted to throw in a two cents. 

Take care everyone


----------



## chiliphil1

Interesting that out of nowhere 2 people make their first posts praising these guitars on a months old thread within 20 minutes of each other.. Hmm.


----------



## flyinguitars

chiliphil1 said:


> Interesting that out of nowhere 2 people make their first posts praising these guitars on a months old thread within 20 minutes of each other.. Hmm.



Haha...those two posts were blatantly obvious. One guy is gonna buy back any returns and the "other" guy knows a lot about their business model and expenses...lo

I rather see them say "hey I'm the owner of hlk and I was searching the name and found this old post and am sorry to see that some people have not been satisfied....blah.blah....etc"


----------



## chiliphil1

flyinguitars said:


> Haha...those two posts were blatantly obvious. One guy is gonna buy back any returns and the "other" guy know a lot about their business model and expenses...lo
> 
> I rather see them say "hey I'm the owner of hlk and I was searching the name and found this old post and am sorry to see that some people have not been satisfied....blah.blah....etc"



Now, that would make me want to buy one of their instruments. The masked praise is pretty stupid. I hope everyone is smart enough to not fall for that crap, it's a dirty tactic.


----------



## Georgiatec

Charlie Lemon said:


> I own 2 Hard Luck Kings guitars, both arrived when I was told they would, the first,a Spider in January of this year. The second, a Bossman, just 4 days ago. These guitars are awesome, I've been playing for 40 years. I have played a lot of guitars during that time, I learned on a Gibson J- 45, that my father owned, and played several others, Martins, Gibsons, Fenders. The first electric I ever played wasa friends mid 60's Gibson Les Paul, I have owned several Gibsons, Fenders, Peaveys, an Ibanez just to name a few. I stumbled upon HLK in November, read some reviews, I thought about it for several weeks. I decided, what the hell, I'll give 'em a shot, and I'm glad I did. I'll put either of my HLKs against ANY guitar out there, tone,playability, quality it's all there. These guitars are as good or better than ANY guitar on the market. If you buy one and aren't happy with it send it back, their guarantee is there,pointless, but there, or better yet I'll buy it send it to me. I plan to get at least one more anyway. The big name guitars are way over priced, after all they're just guitars. I won't buy from anyone else. American made, American quality, you can't beat Hard Luck Kings guitars.





Nails said:


> I have to disagree with the Hardluck Kings sentiment. I have 6 (#7 is on the way and will be here Tuesday).
> 
> Their customer service is top notch. The owner of the company was once the EVP of DW drums. He started a mom & pop shop style guitar company that puts a lot of effort into every guitar they make.
> 
> I won't go into too many details but I understand why HLK can sell for such a low price. I'll give you one example.
> 
> I've worked in logistics for half my life. HLK's shop is based very close to an ocean port. To ship an ocean container from port to middle United States costs roughly $6K or higher including so many other costs. HLK has negated that cost almost all together.
> 
> Don't forget full page print ads - cost
> (Not HLK)
> Shipping cost for brick and mortar distribution
> (Not HLK)
> Paying for floor space in a brick and mortar
> (Not HLK)
> There are many other ways that HLK cut costs.
> 
> So if price is the reason you think that HLK is not a good product, you're the person that big boy guitar company is marketing to.
> 
> Bottom line is though. I really love my HLKs. They play great. They've been on tour with me. They don't break the bank. And they will take care of you. I've recommended them to so many friends and they all love theirs and have ordered more.
> 
> I would be happy to answer any questions anyone might have.
> 
> You can message me on Twitter.
> My name is David Adams
> My Twitter handle is @david_ghouse
> 
> No angst.
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion.
> Just wanted to throw in a two cents.
> 
> Take care everyone



 And here he is!!.  As the strong smell of Pig Slurry drifts across the pages of the forum.  Reminds me....must get some Spam in for my butties tomorrow.


----------



## Mohawk

Teryn said:


> So, a friend of mine (from Chicago) sent me a picture of his new guitar. A Hardluck King Southern Belle. He adores it. I started looking at them and the reviews and I have to say, I am incredibly tempted to order one, mostly out of curiosity. I never order guitars or gear online, but that seems to be the only way to get one, right now.
> 
> HardLuck Kings Guitar Co.
> 
> Anyone heard of them? Ever play them? Reviews on the site are all well and good, but they may only be posting the good ones. I need _more_. But for that price, I almost can't justify _not_ getting one, just to goof with... and make a review of my own


Don't waste your money. Necks suck, fret buzz, buy a squire or just about anything else. Own one , fell from guitar stand and neck snapped! Junk Chinese knockoff.


----------



## Hogie34

These two replies are exactly why I wrote the last paragraph in my post . When I was researching them, I found several of those single forum posts within minutes of each other . That's such dirty, dishonest marketing.


----------



## Chad Christensen

Hey everybody, I'm new and found this post because I did a Google search on HLK. I do own one that my wife ordered for me last year at Christmas. I have the Lady Luck model. To be honest, it's not a bad guitar, but I prefer my Les Paul's and PRS. I did order some new pickups, pots, selector switch and tuning keys for it. I don't like the pickups that came it in, they are weak! The pots, hell I can't notice a difference when you rotate them, except for the volume pot. The switch is flimsy and the tuning keys slip. Other than that I like the action, I did a setup on the guitar myself, I like the weight of the guitar. It's not a diamond in the rough, but I'll make it sound and play the way I want it to, because by wife purchased it for me and she likes to see me play it.


----------



## chiliphil1

Chad Christensen said:


> Hey everybody, I'm new and found this post because I did a Google search on HLK. I do own one that my wife ordered for me last year at Christmas. I have the Lady Luck model. To be honest, it's not a bad guitar, but I prefer my Les Paul's and PRS. I did order some new pickups, pots, selector switch and tuning keys for it. I don't like the pickups that came it in, they are weak! The pots, hell I can't notice a difference when you rotate them, except for the volume pot. The switch is flimsy and the tuning keys slip. Other than that I like the action, I did a setup on the guitar myself, I like the weight of the guitar. It's not a diamond in the rough, but I'll make it sound and play the way I want it to, because by wife purchased it for me and she likes to see me play it.



Thank you for the honest review  From the sound it's a typical cheap guitar. They do look cool though.


----------



## Chad Christensen

It's not a bad guitar, especially for the price, but it's not a show ready guitar out of the box in my opinion. But, with that being said, I change pickups and other things on most of my guitars. I get bored with a certain tone, so I change stuff out. Just like with my tube amps. I'm always playing with tube variations.


----------



## SaintFredrocks

I have been temped by this review of the Chinese Earle Slick guitars. http://blog.thegearpage.net/?page_id=4013 Has anyone here tried them?


----------



## djbanana

i got a hard luck kings bossman on clearance for 169 with shipping , how it works is they make all the parts in china then assemble the guitars here im amazed this plays and sounds better than any 600 dollar epiphone ive tried im going to refinish the guitar and put better pickups it sounds nice as is and its opening up and becoming more resonant rapidly one thing i like about their fender type guitars is that the fret radius is flatter than fenders, as for the guy from Australia i had a different experience my guitar was set up perfectly from the get go i put on my daddario nyxls and away i go


----------



## chiliphil1

Interesting that this post came back up. 

I've been seriously considering one of these lately. I'm following them on facebook and there are many rave reviews for them. I foget which model it is but they have an explorer shaped axe, that's the one I'm looking at.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Disinformation? Guerilla marketing? Paid advertisements? Sorry, but I don't trust some of the content in this thread.


----------



## chiliphil1

crossroadsnyc said:


> Disinformation? Guerilla marketing? Paid advertisements? Sorry, but I don't trust some of the content in this thread.



Yeah, we went through that earlier. Couple of first time posters singing the praises. 

You should look at their FB page, the stuff looks pretty legit.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

chiliphil1 said:


> Yeah, we went through that earlier. Couple of first time posters singing the praises.
> 
> You should look at their FB page, the stuff looks pretty legit.



Oh my. Ok.


----------



## scookers

My brother bought a lady luck from this place. I love how the page says its better than my Gibson. If it's better than their Gibson, then their Gibson is a pile of junk. The guitar he received is junk. I'm a guitar tech on the side and I told him to get his money back or just make it into a clock. I've seen some junk but that guitar should be sold at dollar general. He is not happy with it at all. It really is just a cheap guitar marketed to people who don't have the cash to buy something decent. It can't even be passed off as decent. It really is that bad. Horrible fret job, cheap parts and feel. The finish looks like it was applied by a 5th grader. Everything about it turned me off. I see people complaining about Squiers. I have a classic vibe strat that is actually pretty decent. Puts the hard luck kings junker in its place. And I'm not even big on unmodified strats. After seeing that guitar, the company is a joke and if you buy a guitar from them, good luck! Hard luck is king at that company.


----------



## EndGame00

This smells like Krank reviews on harmony -central....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I bought a guitar from HLK and had buyers remorse a few days later, the company states that they dress, polish the frets, and professionally set up the guitar and all that jazz, I had bought a "showroom" model and yeah it was a hunk of junk, but the frets were polished lol. Anyways I decided to scrap everything and just use the body to make my own monster, anyways DONT BUY THEM AND TELL ANYONE ELSE NOT TO


----------



## rocker43

chiliphil1 said:


> Interesting that this post came back up.
> 
> I've been seriously considering one of these lately. I'm following them on facebook and there are many rave reviews for them. I foget which model it is but they have an explorer shaped axe, that's the one I'm looking at.


----------



## rocker43

I have that Explorer copy coming Monday in black.My Brother owns the LP style one and has been a Strat guy all his life and he just loves the Play ability of the Boss man HLK guitar.So when i get mine i will let you know what i think of them.The Reviews are really confusing you have a lot of people that have never played one and one guy from australia saying they are junk and a bunch of owners swear by them,,,So we shall see.


----------



## chiliphil1

rocker43 said:


> I have that Explorer copy coming Monday in black.My Brother owns the LP style one and has been a Strat guy all his life and he just loves the Play ability of the Boss man HLK guitar.So when i get mine i will let you know what i think of them.The Reviews are really confusing you have a lot of people that have never played one and one guy from australia saying they are junk and a bunch of owners swear by them,,,So we shall see.



Yeah, their facebook page "testimonials" are encouraging. It's really not much money, even if it's a dud.. Slap some better hardware and electronics on it. The body shape is cool and the colors are fantastic.


----------



## rocker43

chiliphil1 said:


> Yeah, their facebook page "testimonials" are encouraging. It's really not much money, even if it's a dud.. Slap some better hardware and electronics on it. The body shape is cool and the colors are fantastic.


Well i got mine last week and it had some problems first the bridge pins were not seated all the way down,The strings hang up in the bone nut,It had sloppy work on the sides of the fretboard.I got mine from the Showroom models so i would say that is a fancy way of saying it was returned and resale.On the good side the frets were polished nicely and the guitar does sound good so after adjusting the neck and sinking the bridge pins and fixing the sticking nut problem i now have a guitar that is fairly decent.I tried to contact them about a possible return and i would say they are not SWEETWATER for sure.If i was new to guitar i would steer clear of them but if you know what your doing and want something a lil differnt for not a lot of cash. Not to bad


----------



## chiliphil1

Toma said:


> I don't understand what everyone is crying about. I just purchased a Bombshell from HLK and I couldn't be happier . I have gibsons , Epiphones , etc etc and I am more than Happy with this Guitar and for the money WOW!!! I will order more . Come on guys every company started out small. If you don't own one of these and are complaining about posts that look suspicious then you should get your Guitar out and play. Don't waste your time talking about something you haven't tried. Your regurgitating someone else's opinion. Who cares how they keep there costs down. And do you think the big name companies when they were start ups were not trying to get there product in bands hands. You'd be crazy and un informed to believe otherwise. I hope they keep putting these out. For the price I'll buy a couple a year and grab some of the specials for gifts. I can't take your negative review on an instrument that has never touched your hands. To do so is to follow blind ignorance. I haven't found a guitar that doesn't have its own voice. Even same make and model side by side tuned the same. If you play you know you can achieve greatness from any guitar once your tears are wiped off from your crying post about the guitar that you air played and reviewed. Keep up the good work Hard Luck Kings....,




Oh boy, another first time poster telling us how great these are. 

Man, your selling techniques are flat dirty over there, I think the continual mysterious praise posts are turning me off of the guitars more than how the guitars may actually be.


----------



## neikeel

He has a point.
Let's just step back and see:
Someone joins a forum, no previous posts and input, suddenly starts a very heavy typs sales pitch in evangelical manner, together with quite a few one off posters.
This does feel like a sales pitch.
People here aren't haters just grown ups (well mainly) with experience of life, spammers and snake oil salesmen.
posts by the likes of rocker43 are much more likely to gain traction and up the profile than yours.
Sorry - just fact.


----------



## Gunner64

People are wary of your post because they think your a salesman for the company like the previous 2 new posters were. Not because of a difference of opinions. Did you read the thread?..And as far as that goes it seems your the only one getting butt hurt and making personal attacks on people.


----------



## chiliphil1

Toma said:


> Wow. My selling techniques and what does me being a first time poster have to do with my opinion of a guitar I purchased. Do you own one yet. Have you played one? I suppose you have a conspiracy theory that since I have a positive review on a purchase I made I must be with the said company. Maybe aliens abducted me and implanted "you like the guitar " in my head. So from you narrow approach to reviews any positive one must be from the company. Come on. Please tell me you don't wear hats made of foil to keep the little green men from reading your thoughts. I am curious though do you own one or did you actually jump on the blind bandwagon of haters?



Alright, slow down there sparky. First off, IF you're legitimate fine. However, look back through this post there have been around 4 people who made their first posts on this forum to praise the HLK brand. They have not posted since. Even the moderators of this forum find that rather odd. You are just 1 in a line to do the same thing, so forgive us if it looks VERY suspicious. The heavy handed technique of posting praises on forums by company employees is not new by a long shot.


----------



## Gunner64

That was quick...lol..


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## crossroadsnyc

Gunner64 said:


> That was quick...lol..



Yeah, a handful of mysterious reviews is one thing, but coming here for the purpose of arguing has pretty much zero upside.


----------



## Gunner64

Agreed. All the above has pretty much convinced me not to even consider one. I hope thats what they were going for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It looks like someone took an Epiphone Beast and ESP Phoenix and fucked them up real good.


----------



## John BNY

Whether or not these one-off posters are connected to the company, they must see that their posts wind up backfiring. Makes the company look slimy, by sending off its employees to manufacture stories of how great the company's guitars are. I obviously would have no idea if these posters are connected to the company, but these one-off praises send the wrong vibe.


----------



## EndGame00

Remember when Krank employed guerilla marketing tactics on harmony central?


----------

